
We're building a dystopia just to make people click on ads - rw
https://www.ted.com/talks/zeynep_tufekci_we_re_building_a_dystopia_just_to_make_people_click_on_ads/transcript
======
ms22
Apple, Google, Amazon and Facebook are just tools of the gigantic consumption
machine that has built up over the last 30-40 years. They enable new levels of
mindless consumption and do it at speed that no one has ever imagined before.

To address it society has to address consumption.

